
Show HN: Code.xyz – an in-browser code editor for building serverless APIs - keithwhor
https://code.xyz/
======
indescions_2018
Am trying this out as soon as I get a chance. Part of Stdlib serverless API
intergrations. Target is a workflow for interns and junior devs to get up to
speed and build quickly :0

